# Amazing discovery that ties in a lot of the fake history.



## JimDuyer (Sep 14, 2020)

As I have mentioned previously, I have several years experience as a military Cryptographer.  I was going through the original Latin legends on the map of Mercator from 1569, [and, surprise, surprise, the traditional translations are nothing like his original handwritten script - you have to use the originals on the Library of France site] and I finally uncovered his method of encryption. Many (I have translated 4 so far) of his legends contain secret messages from JY, or Jaybird, to Ei, Dutch for Egg.   Egg stands for Dr. John Dee, who was famous for having a crystal egg-shaped scrying object, and Jaybird (a bird which is generally considered too dumb to move) was Mercator, who was joking that he should have left the Inquisition laden area of the low countries many years before he was imprisoned, let alone now.  I'm in the middle of writing all of this up for publication on Academia.com, but I wanted to share two things that really may help quite a bit towards tying some of our lost history together.  In one message he provides co-ordinates, in response, apparently, to a question from Dee as to where Mercator "really" got his source information.  Because Jacobus Cnoyen is a very obvious made up anagram, and was used to hid his true sources.  And guess what location, based on his own map coordinates, that he pointed to?   Just south of the Lop Desert in China, in the Tarim Basin.  You may remember that area as being the home to blond-haired and blue-eyed mummies of recent fame!   Possibly Prestor John, or Marco Polo, or one of the earlier explorers brought some very old info back with him from the European type people and Mercator had it in his possession.   Now, even stranger.  In another legend he hides coordinates for Dee for a spot in America.  And the location is exactly centered on one of the spots that we have a forum thread on - CHILAGA, near modern day Chicago!   Online it says that this was first on a map in the 1590's, but actually it is very clearly on Mercator's map of 1569.    I'm still working to learn more, but I thought this might be a good opportunity to help clear up some mysteries.  This information is, at the present, exclusive to this site; I have not yet shared it with anyone else, so you will not find it in a Google search, ha ha.
I should also mention, that should the Church have been able to decipher his messages, Mercator would surely have burned - they contain some very derogatory remarks about the Catholics.
Sorry to have to edit this yet again, but I forgot to mention - the area of the Tarim Basin also carries the legend association to "Tartaria" on Mercators maps.  So he knew that this area of Tartaria, which contained Europeans from 2000 BC and earlier, was a library of knowledge, written in the Tocharian language, and that helped him make his maps of the globe.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-06-13 08:43:37Reaction Score: 1


What kind of source of information are we talking about here? Meaning the source of what? Maps?

Any additional information on Chilaga in there?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-06-13 12:06:15Reaction Score: 7




KorbenDallas said:


> What kind of source of information are we talking about here? Meaning the source of what? Maps?
> 
> Any additional information on Chilaga in there?


From what I have read it seems that Dee asked Mercator two questions, which Mercator answered encrypted.  One was - what was the true source of the information on the northern hemisphere, and two - which is the best route for reaching the Pacific Ocean and China over land and water?   Near Chilaga Mercator drew a line that stretches westward in a near straight line.  I believe that this was meant to be the Missouri River.  How he knew about it remains a mystery, unless the same people who furnished him information on the northern lands had previously explored most of America as well!  This would have been as early as 2,000 BC.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-06-13 12:42:59Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> From what I have read it seems that Dee asked Mercator two questions, which Mercator answered encrypted.  One was - what was the true source of the information on the northern hemisphere, and two - which is the best route for reaching the Pacific Ocean and China over land and water?   Near Chilaga Mercator drew a line that stretches westward in a near straight line.  I believe that this was meant to be the Missouri River.  How he knew about it remains a mystery, unless the same people who furnished him information on the northern lands had previously explored most of America as well!  This would have been as early as 2,000 BC.


Fascinating Jim.  I'd love to read the legends for myself so please post here once your article is up with your decryption method...


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-06-13 20:47:06Reaction Score: 11




KorbenDallas said:


> What kind of source of information are we talking about here? Meaning the source of what? Maps?
> 
> Any additional information on Chilaga in there?


I just finished another legend translation.  This one is also interesting.  Some may know that Sir Walter Raleigh was a spy, working for Walsingham and Queen Elizabeth.  So was John Dee, and Mercator was sharing information with them through the same spy network.  I believe Mercator was the representative behind the lines in the low countries.  Anyway, at one point Raleigh traveled to Guiana in South America because he said he "received information from the Spanish about a legendary city of Gold."  Too bad he used the Spanish data and not Mercator's message text - because he was too far north to locate El Dorado, and yet Mercator seems to have provided him with the coordinates for Recife, Brazil, which is very close to the lost city on the Amazon that Raleigh and others searched for.  In translating a very old (1520) parchment from Brazil, it tells of a lost city where there were columns and statues that were very close to either Roman or Greek in origin.  It was a city in the jungle, and quite wealthy at one time.  It has never been translated into English, and I worked on it about five years ago in the original antique Portuguese.  You may have recently read that the Library/Museum of north Brazil burned to the ground a few months ago.  All was lost.  I, however, still have my translation and notes about the original manuscript that was burned along with the rest.  I'll be digging them up now for sure.
Here's a question that I have for the smart minds out there - How in the hell did Mercator have knowledge of such ancient cities in the jungles of the Amazon?  He was correct in that the Greek/Roman ruins are in the area that he furnished encoded in his legend number fourteen.  Did he have the font of all hidden knowledge?   Hopefully there may be more to come.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-06-13 21:53:42Reaction Score: 1


What do you see as the purpose of this spying. And who were they competing against?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-06-13 22:19:21Reaction Score: 6




KorbenDallas said:


> What do you see as the purpose of this spying. And who were they competing against?


Well, Spain was a very real threat to both the Low Countries and England. In fact, a few years later they were all at war - with the Netherlands and England on one side, and Spain and the Holy Roman Empire on the other.  Their mutual enemy, of course, as Protestants, was the Catholic Church.   Mercator had survived an Inquisition and prison term by the Catholics, and was in constant danger of being burned alive.  They were in competition with the world - everyone in every land was trying to get the biggest foothold they could in the New Lands of America, North and South.   John Dee was given a code number by the Spy group of Walsingham - his number was 007!


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2019-06-13 23:19:46Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> Well, Spain was a very real threat to both the Low Countries and England. In fact, a few years later they were all at war - with the Netherlands and England on one side, and Spain and the Holy Roman Empire on the other.  Their mutual enemy, of course, as Protestants, was the Catholic Church.   Mercator had survived an Inquisition and prison term by the Catholics, and was in constant danger of being burned alive.  They were in competition with the world - everyone in every land was trying to get the biggest foothold they could in the New Lands of America, North and South.   John Dee was given a code number by the Spy group of Walsingham - his number was 007!


Didn't Walsingham write about Cassanus Rex Tartorum?  If there really was a Tartar Empire that expanded into the Americas then the information could have been taken from these people...  





Willelmi Rishanger, quondam monachi S. Albani, et quorundam anonymorum : chronica et annales, regnatibus Henrico Tertio et Edwardo Primo : Rishanger, William, 1250?-1312? : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-06-14 09:57:47Reaction Score: 6




Jim Duyer said:


> How in the hell did Mercator have knowledge of such ancient cities in the jungles of the Amazon? He was correct in that the Greek/Roman ruins are in the area that he furnished encoded in his legend number fourteen. Did he have the font of all hidden knowledge? Hopefully there may be more to come


My thought is the Americas never needed discovery.  
The Byzantine / Ottomans and Carthage / Moors had always know about them.  And controlled the seas.

I don't think the age of discovery for Portugal, Spain, and the Netherlands beginning immediately after the expulsion of the Moors is a coincidence.  They (including the Dutch Mercator) simply picked up the maps the aristocracy left behind, and a "new" world opened up for them.

This codex seems to show Cortez traveling with his former lord / Zwarte Piet .



Codex Azcatitlan — Viewer — World Digital Library


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-06-14 10:46:39Reaction Score: 1




BStankman said:


> My thought is the Americas never needed discovery.
> The Byzantine / Ottomans and Carthage / Moors had always know about them.  And controlled the seas.
> 
> I don't think the age of discovery for Portugal, Spain, and the Netherlands beginning immediately after the expulsion of the Moors is a coincidence.  They (including the Dutch Mercator) simply picked up the maps the aristocracy left behind, and a "new" world opened up for them.
> ...


It would certainly explain why the Ottoman Empire never made that big of an effort to colonize the New World despite being one of the premier European/Asian superpowers of the time and having pretty good access to get there via Asia and Africa. They already went to America before.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-06-14 17:48:09Reaction Score: 9


UPDATE:  Well, from my notes of several years ago when I researched the topic, it appears that one other person read the same report from Portuguese explorers that I did, concerning the lost city of the jungles of Brazil.  Colonel Percy Harrison Fawcett searched most of his life for what he called the "Lost City of Z." 
He is reported to have found an old document in Rio de Janeiro, dated 1753, that spoke of
Alvarez and tells of how another man, of seemly unknown origin, whom Fawcett names only as
Francisco Raposo, - “I must identify him by some name” had at that time decided to make an
attempt to find the rich mines Alvarez had spoken of, only according to Raposo, he had
discovered no such mines. Instead after climbing a narrow pass up a difficult mountain he and his men had found, hidden deep in the Amazon: “at their feet, about four miles away, a huge city."
Rapsoso said this ancient and now uninhabited city was located in an area known as the ‘Serra
do Roncador’ (Snorer or Bluster’s Mountain) near the Rio Xingu, in northeast Brazil. Raposo
described the City as being very large and showing evidence of once being inhabited by a “highly civilized people.” He mentioned a city square, many cyclopean ruins, buildings still partially roofed with stone slabs, stone archways, columns, and statues.
And yes, this is the area that Mercator pinpointed in his encrypted message to London.

Is it just me, or is this beginning to sound like some sort of adventure story?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-06-14 18:02:12Reaction Score: 1


Percy rang a bell. I recall reading about this mysterious yet well connected, establishment wise, chap years ago. The site I read his story on is still active.
Virtual Exploration Society - Colonel Percy Fawcett


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-06-14 19:29:40Reaction Score: 2




jd755 said:


> Percy rang a bell. I recall reading about this mysterious yet well connected, establishment wise, chap years ago. The site I read his story on is still active.
> Virtual Exploration Society - Colonel Percy Fawcett


Well, it appears that in the past years since I first began this research, quite a bit has been published online. Most of it is under the heading Manuscript 512, and it provides the story that I read - except that I had the entire handwritten manuscript to read and translate, so I can not be sure of what has been done lately - whether it is accurate or not. By the way, the language recorded on the manuscript pages - it's not Greek, not Vai Script, but a variation of early Phoenician or possibly later Canaanite.  It almost looks like a combination of Phoenician and the Glozel Script - from 8000 years ago in Gaul/Germany. The description of the coin could be Cartaginian, a later city-state of Phoenicia. What it most definitely is not is Roman or Greek.


----------

